# Egg sharing



## sonja (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi, 

I am waiting for an app at Kings ACU in london and have my own donor for a share, i do not know much about this procedure or hospital and would love to hear from anyone who has been in a share scheme as i have a few questions and my nurse didn't seem to know very much,
If i go along with my donor and agree to share her eggs how long will i have to wait for a donor, or do we start when there are 2 donors to share? what is kings policy on weight etc and how long do i have to  wait i cant wait any more all i can think, talk and dream about is being pregnant, whats worse is that i am a bit of a control freak and with this i have no control what so ever.
My dr has put me on anti depressants and uped my HRT(for prem menopause) i didnt want to take anything but i am really close to losing it as i have no one to talk too.
she suggested counselling but i need answers so lets hope she is a if expert aswell.

^cuddleup^ Thank you for letting me rant on feel a litle better and would love to hear from anyone it does make a big difference hearing pothers veiws and thoughts

thinking of you all

love sonja


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Sonja. 

I can't answer your questions about Kings because I'm at Lister, however I sympathise with you about the control freak thing. I too am a total control freak and feel very much out of control with this. I was very very depressed a couple of months back, partly because my neice had just announced she was pregnant and mostly because I felt like I was getting nowhere (I was waiting for blood test results to come back so not exactly getting nowhere but that's what it felt like to me).
I was crying myself to sleep most nights and dragging myself through the day. My DH was really worried about me for a while and suggested I contact the doctor but I knew he'd either drug me up or sign me off work and I felt neither would actually help me. Counselling probably would have helped but I was lucky that my DH was a good listener for me. I also started posting here again after a long in-between-treatment absence. Knowing there were others feeling exactly the same way I did is a huge releif...we're not going ga ga!

What really helped though was once I'd been given a start date for my cycle. I felt a lot happier and more positive. Even though the start date I was given was going to be another two months wait (due to holidays and matching me up with a recipient etc) I still felt like having a date had given me back a measure of control.

I'm still nervous and anxious but I'm in a much better frame of mind to do this. I still have the odd low moment when I wonder why the hell I'm putting myself through all this, but on the whole I'm setting myself up to succeed, because I honestly believe a positive mental attitude is vitally important if you want this to work.


----------



## sonja (Apr 13, 2004)

hi Caz,

Thanks for the reply, i feel that when i get my start date i will be a lot happier the waiting is getting harder and harder and work is a nightmare my boss is a right bully and i haven't told her anything so if i have a bad day/app etc i cover it up and say routine when really i want to shout it from the roof top.

hope things go well how long did you wait from app to treatment roughly? i'm thinking of changing hospitals how would you rate the lister do they have a egg share i have a donor

please feel free to reply and give your comments on your clinic/unit

many thanks


love sonja xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aw. sorry your boss is unapproachable. But you never know. Even the most difficult people can sometimes surprise you. If not then I'm sure there's a lot of people on here who can advise you on the best way to handle it. My company are pretty ok with it all, but then we employ about 800,000 people so they've got set policies for this kind of thing. All the same I've only told my immediate line manager and my HR manager (both of whom I'm good friends with anyway). I just don't feel comfortble with...well anyone knowing really. None of anyone elses business.

I had my first appointment in July last year but between the blood tests and matching me with a recipent and with one thing and another I wasn't ready to start until now. I've got a holiday in Mexico to get out the way first too!
The Lister seems to be really good. Everyone there seems really firendly and down to earth. Yes they do have an egg share scheme and I am a donor on it.


----------



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Sonja,

I donated eggs at the Essex Fertility Centre last year, and I know that there is no waiting list for those who have their own donor already arranged. 

Maybe I have misunderstood your position, but it sounds as though you have someone willing to donate their eggs to you, and if so you shouldn't have to wait more than the usual time it takes for a consultation.

Hope that helps.

Trish x


----------

